# New Tank Commander Arrival



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Back from the Post Office, picked up new arrival from China.

Seagull Chinese Military 'Tank Commander' Watch D813.581 (Cal ST2553)


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Very smart and military looking. Those crown guards look like they mean business!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

very interesting ! how can i get one ? vin


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

cool


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

vinn said:


> very interesting ! how can i get one ? vin


 I got mine from here, but there sold out at moment. amazon also seem to out of stock.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32907761064.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1a884c4dqWCTt4

These folk have it.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32797644293.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.4e599b76NFkOSt&algo_pvid=037cd252-a055-4fc5-89b1-3bb2d7a7074c&algo_expid=037cd252-a055-4fc5-89b1-3bb2d7a7074c-49&btsid=0de69f31-acdc-4152-b863-229992a8caf7&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3,searchweb201603_55


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Graham60 said:


> I got mine from here, but there sold out at moment. amazon also seem to out of stock.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32907761064.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1a884c4dqWCTt4
> 
> ...


 thanks for the refurals ! no hurry, i can wait till the 2020 election. vin


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I like that , Graham , very nice . :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

over $200 for that "tanker" vin


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Similar here,

https://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic-Sea-Gull-field-watch-co-designed-by-members-ST2553-automatic_p_222.html


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

have got mine now on steel black.


----------

